# dmoz.org Anmeldung



## Axe (5. Januar 2004)

hi,
kann mir einer sagen, wie ich bei http://www.dmoz.org am schnellsten reinkomme?
Habe bisher fast ein Jahr gewartet, aber bei denen sind wohl zu viele Köche die den Brei verderben, denn es tut sich nix. Kann ich aber nicht verstehen denn die Kategorie Onlinespiele wo ich mich angemeldet hatte, strotzt nur so vor wenigen schlechten Seiten. Kennt da einer irgendwelche Tricks?
Oder muß man die schmieren? Dann kann ichs vergessen    
Cu Axe


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2004)

Ich weiss nicht was das für eine Seite ist, bei mir kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung, falls das bei anderen nicht sein sollte, sagt es mir, dann mach ich hier wieder auf.

edit: Sorry, war mein Fehler, ich hab hier irgendwelche Umleitungen bzw. Trojaner, die mich nicht auf die Seite lassen, hab dies jetzt behoben.


----------



## Daxi (6. Januar 2004)

Zur Erklärung:
Dmoz ist ein Web-Verzeichnis.
Es ist sogar das größte von Menschen gepflegte...
Es wird unter anderem in Google und Web.de verwendet...

Wie lange wartest du schon?
GGf. solltest du dich nochmals anmelden, wenns geht.
Bin zwar dabei, habe aber auf das Freischalten von Accounts keinen Einfluss...

Bin dabei für Billard zuständig *g*


----------



## Axe (6. Januar 2004)

Hi,
hatte auch schon ab und an nachgefragt, aber da heißt es dann nur das es noch in Bearbeitung ist.
Das Web-Adresbuch zählt meine Webseite mit zu den 6000 wichtigsten Adressen,
nur dmoz verweigert sich beharrlich. Es ist zum Mäuse melken   
cu Axe


----------



## remuen (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Axe

Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben: Die meisten der dmoz-Redaktoren schauen sich nicht nur die Inhalte und das Design einer Seite an, sondern achten genau so auf die meist missachteten kleinen Details wie z.B. korrektes HTML. Und gerade da brillierst Du mit Deiner Seite nicht ;-): HTML-Validierung Deiner Seite .

Glaub's oder glaub's nicht: Korrektes HTML ist die Basis für Erfolge in Suchmaschinen - und darum geht es Dir ja letztendlich wohl bei diesem Eintrag!

Ich darf das aus Erfahrung sagen, habe ich mich doch monatelang intensiv mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt und kann mit meiner Website inzwischen für über 100 Suchbegriffe TopTen-Suchresultate vorweisen (Extremfall: gib mal "php script downloads" in Google ein und schau, welche Seite auf Platz 1 steht!)

Gruss
René


----------



## Axe (6. Januar 2004)

na ja,
nobody is perfect,
werd dann mal sehen was ich noch alles verbessern kann,
aber ich denke meine Seite bietet trotzdem mehr Abwechslung als diese : http://www.sir.tobi.paraflying.de/f1.php  oder diese: http://no.link-seite.found.at.pages.de/ 
beides im dmoz Katalog unter computerspiele- online und unter Computerspiele: Online: Browserbasiert . und das nicht erst seit gestern...


----------



## remuen (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Axe



> aber ich denke meine Seite bietet trotzdem mehr Abwechslung als diese : http://www.sir.tobi.paraflying.de/f1.php  oder diese: http://no.link-seite.found.at.pages.de/
> beides im dmoz Katalog unter computerspiele- online und unter Computerspiele: Online: Browserbasiert . und das nicht erst seit gestern...



Nützt Dich aber alles nichts. Diese Seiten *sind gelistet*, Deine hingegen nicht! Vermutlich sind die beiden anderen Seiten auch in Google besser platziert als Deine. 

Du kannst Dich nun also rechthaberisch und stolz auf mehr Abwechslung, besseres Design, grössere Auswahl etc. berufen und in diesem Deinem Recht untergehen - oder aber Dich an die Denk- und Arbeitsweise der Redaktoren und der Suchmaschinen anpassen und Deine Hausaufgaben machen. Und der allererste Teil der Hausaufgaben ist nun mal reine Knochenarbeit (die keiner von uns liebt) und heisst, Deine Seite erst mal in korrektem, d.h. W3C-validiertem HTML zu erstellen.

Gruss
René


----------



## remuen (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmals

Ich habe mir Deine Seite nochmals ein bisschen angeschaut. So wie ich das interpretiere, hast Du sie von einer Agentur erstellen lassen. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde denen kurzerhand den ganzen Bettel mit der Aufforderung um richtige Ausführung vor die Füsse knallen  

Da sind nun wirklich die elementarsten Dinge falsch. Neben dem fehlenden Doc-Type (Fatal Error) ist z.B. kein NoFrames-Bereich deklariert, dafür jedoch jede Menge andere HTML-Fehler vorhanden. 

Und hast Du schon einmal versucht, Dich bei deaktiviertem JavaScript durch Deine Seite zu navigieren? Du wirst bitter enttäuscht sein, denn es wird nicht funktionieren. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass das die Arbeit von Profis sein soll ... 

Ein Tipp noch: Schau Dir Deine Seite mal in einem reinen Textbrowser an und dann weisst Du, warum Du bei DMOZ hintenan stehst.

Gruss
René


----------

